

I'm writing a book "Practical Microservices with Ruby" - goshakkk
http://practicalmicroservices.com

======
VeejayRampay
I wish more of those tutorials and books would cover the synchronization and
communication between services using RabbitMQ. I have not read extensively
enough on the matter, but it seems like it's a much better fit that helping
entities communicate than HTTP.

~~~
goshakkk
I'm going to spoil: Practical Microservices will cover _synchronous_
communication with _both_ HTTP and AMQP (RabbitMQ and friends), as well as
async with AMQP.

Among other benefits sync over AMQP provides is the fact that you don't really
need a service discovery mechanism because interested service will find &
serve your request itself. It also means that you won't need to put the
services behind a firewall or implement some sort of inter-service auth (when
firewall isn't an option, read: Heroku), because nothing is exposed to the
web.

Will definitely get into it more deeply in Practical Microservices. Stay
tuned!

------
mokkol
Subscribed! Looks good! good luck with the writing.

~~~
goshakkk
Thank you! :)

------
joshkaufman
Looking forward to reading this.

~~~
joshdotsmith
When the author of a bestseller looks forward to reading your book, that's
validation.

~~~
bratsche
Or the winner of The Voice TV show.... ;)

~~~
joshkaufman
Ha - you should've seen my Twitter feed when Josh won. Craziness. :-)

~~~
bratsche
I don't doubt it!

------
dang
We took "Show HN" out of the title, because Show HNs are for things you've
made that other people can play with. In the case of a book, "play with" can
only mean reading the actual book. So this will make a good Show HN when the
book is ready. Good luck!

------
ekar45
Looking forward to using it as a text book at
[http://coderin90.com](http://coderin90.com)

Would you be interested in offering some discount coupons or coupons for
students enrolled with us?

~~~
dang
Please don't keep commenting with links to your site. As you can tell from the
downvotes on previous ones, it looks like spam.

